# There are some sick people on Flickr.



## PropilotBW (Jun 9, 2014)

I recently posted some pics on Flickr and TPF of the osprey I recently saw on vacation.   I just recently joined Flickr so I was optimistic about posting some of my favorite shots on there...but as many cool pics as I had on there, I cancelled my account this morning due to some sick, strange people following my page.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 9, 2014)

Another good reason to avoid flickr!


----------



## runnah (Jun 9, 2014)

PropilotBW said:


> I  for the rant, but has anybody else come across this type of profile on Flickr?



Have I come across dicks and *******s on Flickr? Yes.


----------



## weepete (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome to the internet.


----------



## mishele (Jun 9, 2014)

That was me!! Come on it wasn't that bad!!


----------



## LarryLomona (Jun 9, 2014)

There are some sick people all over the world, you could delete them from follow your flickr page. But for anybody to avoid flickr is bulls@$t. Flickr is FREE a lot of TPF are on it. I see you rant but I would just DELETE / BLOCK them.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2014)

%





mishele said:


> That was me!! Come on it wasn't that bad!!


Which one were you, the one who linked to the OP's photo or the one runnah came across with a D!(& and @$$#0!% ?


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 9, 2014)

LarryLomona said:


> There are some sick people all over the world, you could delete them from follow your flickr page. But for anybody to avoid flickr is bulls@$t. Flickr is FREE a lot of TPF are on it. I see you rant but I would just DELETE / BLOCK them.



Bu[[$hit for somebody to choose to avoid Flickr?  That's a strange opinion.  I see your point that it's the internet, and it's free.   I share photos on TPF, Facebook, and Instagram...why do I need another site to keep uploading pictures to?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 9, 2014)

PropilotBW said:


> LarryLomona said:
> 
> 
> > There are some sick people all over the world, you could delete them from follow your flickr page. But for anybody to avoid flickr is bulls@$t. Flickr is FREE a lot of TPF are on it. I see you rant but I would just DELETE / BLOCK them.
> ...



Right, because there are no sickos on Instagram, or Facebook.. or.. umm.. lol...


----------



## MOREGONE (Jun 9, 2014)

You should probably not use Google/Facebook/TPF/Amazon/YouTube/Craigslist/eBay/FOX/CNN/PayPal/ cause they all have some sick users

I have to laugh when people go running for the hills when exposed to something by a user of a service that has different interests or morals than they do. Have fun in your bubble. :greenpbl:


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> PropilotBW said:
> 
> 
> > LarryLomona said:
> ...


Or in the Gorilla kingdom......


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 9, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > PropilotBW said:
> ...



Well, uncle Larry always was.. um.. special.  Lol


----------



## CAP (Jun 9, 2014)

Yuck... 

I need to format my brain now. ):


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 9, 2014)

Lets just say that there are people from all walks of life on Flickr, lol.

You can find pretty much anything you want there, and a group dedicated to nothing but that too.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2014)

CAP said:


> Yuck...
> 
> I need to format my brain now. ):



Format (space) C;U  Make sure to add the U.  It works so much better that way.


----------



## Overread (Jun 9, 2014)

We have porn here too!


----------



## bribrius (Jun 9, 2014)

PropilotBW said:


> I recently posted some pics on Flickr and TPF of the osprey I recently saw on vacation. I just recently joined Flickr so I was optimistic about posting some of my favorite shots on there...but as many cool pics as I had on there, I cancelled my account this morning.
> 
> What happened? For the pic, I was below the osprey, so my pic of the osprey was from a lower and rearward angle. Somebody on flickr commented on it this morning and started following my flickr page. I had no clue who this person was, so I clicked on their profile....turns out this person takes and posts pics of animal butts and close-ups of their sphincter and genitals. What a sick f#*k! I was so appalled by somebody so sick in the head following me, that I just deleted my account. I don't care to share my pics that much....
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but has anybody else come across this type of profile on Flickr?


no. But I am not on flckr and have no large desire to be on it. I prefer my bubble it keeps me away from the people natural selection missed.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 9, 2014)

bribrius said:


> no. But I am not on flckr and have no large desire to be on it. I prefer my bubble it keeps me away from the people natural selection missed.




Sooooo... what I'm getting from this is...

Bubble PARTY!!!!

Lol


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2014)

Overread said:


> We have porn here too!



*DUDE!!!* *Shut the F^@# UP!    We promised not to tell mishel and terri's secret REMEMBER!!*

*Sheesh!*








*Opps, my bad.  I thougth you were talking about that other thing, not bugs.   *


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 9, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> CAP said:
> 
> 
> > Yuck...
> ...



Is that sort of like the *nix command "rm -rf *"?


----------



## AlanKlein (Jun 9, 2014)

On Flickr, you can lock people out from following you, uploading your pictures, etc if you think they're weird.


----------



## snerd (Jun 9, 2014)

Uranus.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 9, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> On Flickr, you can lock people out from following you, uploading your pictures, etc if you think they're weird.



Dizz-actly. No need to pull a major overreaction and jump ship just because you posted  a picture of a bird's butt and some weirdo started drooling; just BLOCK the weirdo. Why let whackos run your life for you?


----------



## molested_cow (Jun 9, 2014)

I am the evidence of the atrocity that the evil internet can do! HIDE YO WIF! HIDE YO KIDZ!


----------



## limr (Jun 9, 2014)

Let me preface this by saying that I am in total agreement with the folks who say simply block the perv and don't let him or her determine your choices.

Having said that, it can be super creepy to encounter this level of deviance personally rather than just knowing intellectually that it exists.

A couple of years ago, I wrote a couple of posts about _Lolita. _About a year or so later, I got notification that I had a new comment on one of the posts and it needed approval. The comment was from someone who claimed that I wrote a horrible review of the book because I didn't even know the difference between pedophilia - being sexually attracted to children - and hebephilia - being sexually attracted to adolescents aged 11-14. He then went on to say that of course I would be as short-sighted as everyone else because people just don't understand the beauty of love between a grown adult and a pre-pubescent child.

Needless to say, I did NOT approve the message. I reported it to WordPress, I closed comments on the _Lolita_ posts, and I deleted the notification email. I didn't take down the blog, or even the posts. It didn't stop me from using WordPress.

It DID, however, creep me out to no end for days.


----------



## manaheim (Jun 9, 2014)

There is a website for people who like to chew ice.

It recommends the best places to get ice to chew.

Once such an item existed, I realized that there could be no end to man's depravity.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## W.Fovall (Jun 9, 2014)

seems like bit of a overreaction.   





PropilotBW said:


> I recently posted some pics on Flickr and TPF of the osprey I recently saw on vacation. I just recently joined Flickr so I was optimistic about posting some of my favorite shots on there...but as many cool pics as I had on there, I cancelled my account this morning.
> 
> What happened? For the pic, I was below the osprey, so my pic of the osprey was from a lower and rearward angle. Somebody on flickr commented on it this morning and started following my flickr page. I had no clue who this person was, so I clicked on their profile....turns out this person takes and posts pics of animal butts and close-ups of their sphincter and genitals. What a sick f#*k! I was so appalled by somebody so sick in the head following me, that I just deleted my account. I don't care to share my pics that much....
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but has anybody else come across this type of profile on Flickr?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 9, 2014)

Never heard of that but it's quite bizarre. Seems like the anonymity often available on the internet gives people like that a chance to have a field day. I haven't used my Flickr page too much lately (I don't like it so well since the changes that started with the new CEO) but I have it set just for people I know to be able to see my page. That's enough for me to follow and view their photos as well.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 10, 2014)

Wait, I thought everyone likes pictures of animals pooping... WHAT HAVE I DONE WITH MY LIFE


----------



## harishu (Jun 10, 2014)

and how long have you been using the Internet ???


----------



## jaomul (Jun 10, 2014)

It didn't happen without pictures. Guess I'll have to start a birds butt thread on tpf


----------



## photoguy99 (Jun 10, 2014)

Maybe the dude or dudette just thinks butts are funny. No need to drag out the pervert label.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 10, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Wait, I thought everyone likes pictures of animals pooping... WHAT HAVE I DONE WITH MY LIFE


Another life needlessly filled with crap.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 10, 2014)

PropilotBW said:


> Bu[[$hit for somebody to choose to avoid Flickr?  That's a strange opinion.  I see your point that it's the internet, and it's free.   I share photos on TPF, Facebook, and Instagram...why do I need another site to keep uploading pictures to?



I've seen animal anus on all the above.


----------



## acparsons (Jun 10, 2014)

mishele said:


> That was me!! Come on it wasn't that bad!!



I thought that you did macros of mosquito sphincters. Maybe that was someone else.


----------



## kathyt (Jun 10, 2014)

I have never had a problem with Flickr. I only accept followers if I know them or if we have mutual followers. That cuts down on the riff raff.


----------



## mishele (Jun 10, 2014)

I guess I'm a flickr whore. I accept everyone. hehe I have about 700 followers.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 10, 2014)

mishele said:


> I guess I'm a flickr whore. I accept everyone. hehe I have about 700 followers.




umm ... can't think of anything more to add to that statement ... lol


there's weirdos all over the place .. Facebook, you name it ..... I just block them if I run across any.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 10, 2014)

Derrel said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > On Flickr, you can lock people out from following you, uploading your pictures, etc if you think they're weird.
> ...



Why does the word "congress" jump to mind here...  lol

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 10, 2014)

I've never had any issues with flickr. Been a member for over, 6 years?


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 10, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> I've never had any issues with flickr. Been a member for over, 6 years?



Obviously your not posting enough shots of animal keesters.  Come on man, lets get with the program here.. lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 10, 2014)

limr said:


> Let me preface this by saying that I am in total agreement with the folks who say simply block the perv and don't let him or her determine your choices.
> 
> Having said that, it can be super creepy to encounter this level of deviance personally rather than just knowing intellectually that it exists.
> 
> ...



Wow... needed to put a WMYSC warning on that one.. Will Make Your Skin Crawl.. ick.

I guess the only solace here is that their will be a special section of Hell reserved for these people.  Yikes.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 10, 2014)

mishele said:


> I guess I'm a flickr whore. I accept everyone.



Wow.. put me down for a good solid "No Comment" on that one.. rotfl


----------



## HitenNainaney (Jun 10, 2014)

I see how that could sicken you, yep, thats totally understandable. 

But deleting your account because of some random C**t in some random part of the internet sitting behind some trash laptop in some corner of the world is overreacting imho. 

But if that's what makes you feel better, then we are nobody to judge


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 10, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > I've never had any issues with flickr. Been a member for over, 6 years?
> ...



It all makes sense now! Live you learn right? haha


----------



## table1349 (Jun 10, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm a flickr whore. I accept everyone. hehe I have about 700 followers.
> ...


I can think of lots of things to say, but then mishele would just have to come along and clean up my post.  :lmao:


----------



## mishele (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll "Like" them before I edit.


----------



## Life (Jun 19, 2014)

@ OP. Tbh I don't like Flickr. Not because of posts or people or whatever, it's just not my cup of tea. But leaving because someone takes pictures of animals butts? Ok it's weird.. very weird.. but not a reason to completely dump a site. I'm a 500px fan ^^. I don't need more now, because I have my 500px account which is decently popular. My portfolio site, and my website, so i'm happy for now  You should join 500px.com


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 19, 2014)

I've had to restrict all the maternity photos I put up. It's a fetish for some, and I don't want to subject my friends or paying clients to that!


----------



## Civchic (Jun 19, 2014)

jaomul said:


> It didn't happen without pictures. Guess I'll have to start a birds butt thread on tpf



Pretty sure we actually had that a few weeks ago.  Mostly because so many of us bird types get a lot of shots of birds flying away.


----------



## D7K (Jun 19, 2014)

I also got tired of Flickr, moved to 500px... the whole voting / liking thing is still a frustration but there's still some people on there who don't shoot only long exposure sunsets and waterfalls.... Use it to share to my family and stuff mainly...


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 19, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> On Flickr, you can lock people out from following you, uploading your pictures, etc if you think they're weird.



But but then you don't get to rant.  Not much fun if you can't rant - right?


----------



## snerd (Jun 19, 2014)

D7K said:


> I also got tired of Flickr, moved to 500px... the whole voting / liking thing is still a frustration but there's still some people on there who don't shoot only long exposure sunsets and waterfalls.... Use it to share to my family and stuff mainly...



Damn your avatar!! I keep trying to brush off a cat hair!!


----------



## cynicaster (Jun 20, 2014)

Don't use Flickr much, but I'll be sure to keep an eye out for the Balloon Knot Bandit.


----------



## paigew (Jun 20, 2014)

Sadly I have to block people almost weekly. For far more disturbing reasons 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjaye (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh really wish I hadn't read this.  

I have my pics set to friends only. That does mean only friends can see them right?


----------



## Augphoto (Jun 20, 2014)

Some seriously crazy stuff but I would not abandon a site because of a few crazies.


----------

